# I finally found a pack for my BSA



## Robertriley (Jun 29, 2018)

I finally found a pack for my BSA.  It was listed as an Everest but it has canvas straps not leather.  ANy thoughts?


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 29, 2018)

Looks the business!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 29, 2018)

He had a tab 4 best offer and he turned down my first offer and then gave me a price that he wanted for it and never responded.  I ended up retracting my best offer price which matched what he wanted for it and entered a bid. I was the only bidder and got it for a great price.  I am pretty stoked and will get my BSA on the road tomorrow after I change the tires


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 29, 2018)

Good score! My bsa project is down to one last project - rifle and rack. Not sure how hard it’s going to be to find a rack. Finding an Enfield should not be to hard...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 29, 2018)

Land O' Aches said:


> Good score! My bsa project is down to one last project - rifle and rack. Not sure how hard it’s going to be to find a rack. Finding an Enfield should not be to hard...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Do you know anyone that repops the frame pack?


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 29, 2018)

Myself, I’d get a bunch of pictures together and start checking surplus stores. Online, check out re-enactment groups, they’re always eager to help out a fellow fanatic...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan willaert (Jun 30, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> Do you know anyone that repops the frame pack?




http://www.pegasusmilitaria.com/product/para-troopers-folding-bicycle-bag/

Oout of stock at the moment, but he might do another run...


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 30, 2018)

johan willaert said:


> http://www.pegasusmilitaria.com/product/para-troopers-folding-bicycle-bag/
> 
> Oout of stock at the moment, but he might do another run...



I think they have been out of stock for a long time now.


----------



## Land O' Aches (Jun 30, 2018)

Maybe he needs a few confirmed orders...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackcat (Jul 1, 2018)

Robertriley said:


> I finally found a pack for my BSA.  It was listed as an Everest but it has canvas straps not leather.  ANy thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 831675





Hello;
You have 2 ww2 pack BSA, one in leather and one in web.
Your, the frame may be good, the web is 50's manufacturing for the french army that has used a lot.
Serge


----------



## JOHN DANGER (Jul 4, 2018)

hello Robert, as stated this is postwar French or Belgian of similar design, here in the US the originals are somewhat easy to find as most Americans do not know them and the markings are somewhat hidden so they are passed over as Boy Scout items, I have found quite a few after I realized what they were. It seems many were sent here after the war as surplus (the Bergan packs not so much), most that I find are unused but finding one with good leather straps after 70 plus years is not easy and they may not survive the iconic roll up.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 5, 2018)

It will do the part as the search continues.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 5, 2018)

I have the original seat do you not want to ride on it


----------

